# Giving Birth!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

.....and it's not me by the way! 
My daughter is having a baby and is due in January. She is attending the General hospital in Paphos for her Anti natal. She has only been here since January, and although she has worked since being here and of course paid her social security, she is not eligible for for a medical card or covered by her E111. We have tried to find out the cost of giving birth but they seem very elusive about it! We have been told that it could cost anything up to €1000  a lot of expats here apparently go back to the UK to give birth, but as Beth's partner is in the forces here, she doesn't want to do that! 
Does anyone have any experience of having a baby at the General? 
Thanks Pat


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PatandDave said:


> .....and it's not me by the way!
> My daughter is having a baby and is due in January. She is attending the General hospital in Paphos for her Anti natal. She has only been here since January, and although she has worked since being here and of course paid her social security, she is not eligible for for a medical card or covered by her E111. We have tried to find out the cost of giving birth but they seem very elusive about it! We have been told that it could cost anything up to €1000  a lot of expats here apparently go back to the UK to give birth, but as Beth's partner is in the forces here, she doesn't want to do that!
> Does anyone have any experience of having a baby at the General?
> Thanks Pat


So she has no previous social security payments in UK?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes she worked in accounts for 9 years?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> So she has no previous social security payments in UK?


Apparently the E111 was replaced in January with the E121, and it only covers her for emergency HOLIDAY treatment. When I enquired prior to moving here, I was told that my E111 would cover me for the first 2 years, I have not heard anything to the contrary! I took out private health care anyhow. But imagine if I hadn't and I became ill?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PatandDave said:


> Yes she worked in accounts for 9 years?


But then she has the right to a medical card here! She need a form from NHS about her contributions in UK or any other EU country. Normally the form is E104 but perhaps it has another name in the UK. If she show it when she apply for the medical card she should have no problem


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PatandDave said:


> Apparently the E111 was replaced in January with the E121, and it only covers her for emergency HOLIDAY treatment. When I enquired prior to moving here, I was told that my E111 would cover me for the first 2 years, I have not heard anything to the contrary! I took out private health care anyhow. But imagine if I hadn't and I became ill?


This is not the same thing. EU law say that if you have contributed in any EU country to the health system you have the right to get public healthcare in the country you now live in. You need a form to prove it. That is called E104. It is no problem to get from any other country in EU. I have got from Sweden and Germany, and I know others on the forum that got from other countries.

The 2 year protection was abolished some time ago but the EU regulation is still in force, and even if UK has many exeptions, this is not one of them

When I search for it for UK a page come up but then the links are broken

[ARCHIVED CONTENT] HM Revenue & Customs: Receive certificate E301,E101,E102,E104 or E205


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> This is not the same thing. EU law say that if you have contributed in any EU country to the health system you have the right to get public healthcare in the country you now live in. You need a form to prove it. That is called E104. It is no problem to get from any other country in EU. I have got from Sweden and Germany, and I know others on the forum that got from other countries.
> 
> The 2 year protection was abolished some time ago but the EU regulation is still in force, and even if UK has many exeptions, this is not one of them
> 
> ...


The description of the E104
Record of total periods of employment, contributions and residence in the same country. Gives migrant and cross-border workers access to health insurance in a country which requires records of working periods.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> The description of the E104
> Record of total periods of employment, contributions and residence in the same country. Gives migrant and cross-border workers access to health insurance in a country which requires records of working periods.


Thank you for this information. I am going to get in touch with HMCR. She was advised that she wasn't entitled and that she wasn't covered by a "red tape" agency?!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PatandDave said:


> Thank you for this information. I am going to get in touch with HMCR. She was advised that she wasn't entitled and that she wasn't covered by a "red tape" agency?!


If she has paid in to the system there is no doubt that she should be covered here. I assume she has a yellow slip?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> If she has paid in to the system there is no doubt that she should be covered here. I assume she has a yellow slip?


Yes she has her yellow slip


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PatandDave said:


> Yes she has her yellow slip


It was the line about the becoming father were in the forces that raised the signal, because not all dependents to service personnel need it. But if she has, contact NHS or someone who can help you with the needed document. With that in hand, the yellow slip, and employment contract + social security number she will get her medical card


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PM me your email address and I'll email you the form needed.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> PM me your email address and I'll email you the form needed.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Will you fill it in also? :bathbaby:


----------

